# Experience Requirements for Delaware PE App



## gfreeman (Feb 26, 2010)

Does anyone know how the experience requirement works for Delaware? I have worked full time for 5 years now at a land developement firm performing the same duties as other EIT's, but only just graduated and passed the FE in April 2009. The letter of the law does not state directly, nor does the summary of the law on the DAPE website, that the 4 years of experience be completed after passing the FE as it does in other surrounding states.

Has anyone out there had success getting approved to take the exam using work experience achieved prior to passing the FE? I can get the proper licensed professionals to verify the work so that part would not be a problem.


----------



## picusld (Mar 1, 2010)

gfreeman said:


> Does anyone know how the experience requirement works for Delaware? I have worked full time for 5 years now at a land developement firm performing the same duties as other EIT's, but only just graduated and passed the FE in April 2009. The letter of the law does not state directly, nor does the summary of the law on the DAPE website, that the 4 years of experience be completed after passing the FE as it does in other surrounding states.
> Has anyone out there had success getting approved to take the exam using work experience achieved prior to passing the FE? I can get the proper licensed professionals to verify the work so that part would not be a problem.


Jersey will allow back to back testing (FE on Thursday and PE on Friday) if you meet the educational and experience requirements. Unless their regs have changed...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 1, 2010)

I know a few people who have taken the PE and the FE in the same weekend in Kentucky, so that would have to mean that the experience requirement doesn't begin once you pass the FE. But that is in KY...rules may vary by state.


----------



## gfreeman (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks for the input. I wrote an email to the DAPE contact listed on the website, but have yet to get a response. I was hoping for some clarification before wasting a non refundable application fee. Also trouble having do get referals all over angain another time based on a technicallity.


----------



## Psycho (Mar 11, 2010)

gfreeman said:


> Does anyone know how the experience requirement works for Delaware? I have worked full time for 5 years now at a land developement firm performing the same duties as other EIT's, but only just graduated and passed the FE in April 2009.


Just to give you a heads up, I'm in your situation, been working in my same job for 7 years, graduated BS EE May 2008, passed the FE in October of 2008. I called my board (North Carolina) and they said they *WOULD NOT* allow experience before the degree to count despite the fact that my job description never changed... now I've also been told by other PEs that what they say over the phone and what they'll approve may differ.

I am interested in how your situation turns out so an update when you know anything would be great.


----------



## Old as Dirt Geo (Mar 11, 2010)

I know someone who took the EIT and PE exams back to back in Delaware so I assume they will accept experience prior to passing the EIT.


----------



## Psycho (Mar 11, 2010)

Old as Dirt Geo said:


> I know someone who took the EIT and PE exams back to back in Delaware so I assume they will accept experience prior to passing the EIT.


Experience before passing the FE yes, experience before graduating is what I was talking about.

His original post said that he had just recently graduated, and also took and passed the FE. Although his question was about exerience before the FE, the real issue in my state is experience before the degree not counting, which if Delaware is like NC, then experience before the degree will be his real problem, not when he took the FE.


----------



## gfreeman (Nov 16, 2010)

Just thought I would update anyone interested in the outcome of this topic.

To clarify at the time of my application for the Civil PE in Delaware I had 5 years of full time experience, one year following graduation an ABET program, and one year from the passing of the FE. I went ahead and tested the waters to see about getting accepted to sit for the PE since the regulations in DE stated that you need only have 4 years of verifiable experience and pass the FE (not strictly 4 years following the FE as neighboring PA and NJ clearly state). So I applied to sit for the exam in Delaware, was approved, and sat for the exam last month.

Now I sit waiting for results as so many others of you are.

Best of luck to those of you who took exams in October as well and for those getting applications in now for the spring.


----------



## DK PE (Nov 17, 2010)

gfreeman said:


> Just thought I would update anyone interested in the outcome of this topic.
> To clarify at the time of my application for the Civil PE in Delaware I had 5 years of full time experience, one year following graduation an ABET program, and one year from the passing of the FE. I went ahead and tested the waters to see about getting accepted to sit for the PE since the regulations in DE stated that you need only have 4 years of verifiable experience and pass the FE (not strictly 4 years following the FE as neighboring PA and NJ clearly state). So I applied to sit for the exam in Delaware, was approved, and sat for the exam last month.
> 
> Now I sit waiting for results as so many others of you are.
> ...


One item to be aware of here is if you are granted your license in DE, applying for reciprocity in another state may be a challenge. Usually, boards looks with suspicion at any professional experience gained before receiving your degree (otherwise why would you need the degree anyway?). My state regulations are specifically:

"Not more than two years credit shall be allowed for qualifying engineering experience, gained before graduation from an accredited engineering curriculum. The two years experience before graduation must have been gained after completion of the second year of approved engineering education. The experience shall be credited at the rate of 50 percent up to the maximum allowable credit of two years."

Not trying to rain on your parade, just making you aware.


----------



## gfreeman (Dec 29, 2010)

DK PE said:


> gfreeman said:
> 
> 
> > Just thought I would update anyone interested in the outcome of this topic.
> ...


Thanks for the heads up. Stilling waiting for what I hope is good news before that even matters... I did check into it with PA and NJ. I'll be waiting until early 2013 before I can put in an application for comity with them. At least getting one state gives me chance at some extra $$$. On can hope at least!


----------



## om_rap (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey unior Engineer..

I know for sure that Delaware accepts the experience 'from the date of graduation' not after the date of FE..So you are good to apply provided you fulfill all other requirements.

In my case, I have an experience of 5 years of which 2.5 is foreign. I was told that a job verification form will be sent to my old superviors and post tha they will determine my eligibility..


----------



## om_rap (Jan 10, 2011)

I enquired with the DE board and they say that they told me 'You’re required to have a total of 4 years of engineering experience, not necessarily from the date of the FE exam, but date of graduation'....


----------



## ahaq (Jun 28, 2021)

Hello all; wondering what the Delaware Board means by a different experience requirement (8 years) for candidates with non-ABET degree. Has anyone here been asked to complete 8 years of experience? 

Experience: Graduates from an ABET-accredited engineering curriculum are required to have four (4) years of acceptable, verifiable engineering experience. All other graduates (non-ABET accredited engineering, engineering technology, or science-related to engineering programs) are required to have eight (8) years of acceptable, verifiable engineering experience.


----------

